# Creche



## Nany88 (11 Octobre 2022)

Slt les filles 
J'ai une question, lorsqu'on travaille en crèche entreprise nous sommes dans la fonction publique ? Car comme j ai déjà dit dans d'autre poste je compte travailler en crèche entreprise, et don le brut en net n'est pas le même lorsqu'on est salarié ou fonction publique, fonction publique =100e de plus


----------



## assmatzam (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Non la crèche d'entreprise n'est pas une crèche départementale et ne fait pas parti de la fonction publique 
Elle est subventionner par l'entreprise 

C'est un avantage pour leurs salariés


----------



## Nany88 (11 Octobre 2022)

Assmatzam ma sauveuse toujours de bonnes infos, je ne trouve pas le net de 1900e brut ??


----------



## kikine (11 Octobre 2022)

1459 net


----------



## Nany88 (11 Octobre 2022)

Merciiii


----------



## Nounousand02 (12 Octobre 2022)

B>N =× 0.7812
N>B=÷ 07812


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Ça c'est les taux de conversion pour une assistante maternelle 

Pour un salarié non cadre le taux de prélèvement des charges salariales est de 22%
Donc un brut à 1900€ = 1482€ net

100% - 22% = 78% = 0,78
1900€ x  0,78 = 1482€ net


----------

